# How about a Good Eats thread?



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I hate to admit it...but I don't even know if it's still on. I'm assuming it is. With a 2 year old, the non-Disney TV time is at an all time low, and shows like Good Eats just don't make the cut anymore.

How is the show doing? Any good episodes recently that I should try to keep an eye out for?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I think it's still on...I catch an episode or two now and then, but like you we're too busy keeping up with the kiddos to watch "regular" TV.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

Yeah, it is still on, and still pretty good.

I liked the Sweeny Todd parody they aired around Halloween.


----------



## tlynch5 (Nov 23, 2002)

Still on - this is my 5 year old's favorite "daddy" show.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup, it's still on ... season 12!

The most recent new ep was the wild salmon one. My favorite ep this season was the one on edamame. We've made some of the recipes and they're great (and easy).


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

it's on all the time it seems, but mostly repeats. i saw the wild salmon episode, but can't tell when other new eps will be aired.


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

It's hard to find the new episodes with all the repeats on all the time. It probably doesn't help that my season pass says to keep 25.

I'm having a hard time getting used to Alton with longer hair. Alton's supposed to have spikey hair, not long hair.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

set the TiVo to First Run Only. Then, that's all you'll get.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Every couple of weeks I'll go through the guide and look at upcoming episodes to see if something interests me. As long as he isn't baking something I'll usually record it. 

Thank goodness for fast forward so I can zip through his silly characters and other filler. I can usually get through an episode in 15 minutes.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Thank goodness for fast forward so I can zip through his silly characters and other filler.


 That's the best part!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

ebockelman said:


> Yeah, it is still on, and still pretty good.
> 
> I liked the Sweeny Todd parody they aired around Halloween.


Really? I found that one of the more annoying ones. I hate cheesy English accents. (It reminds me of when my kids mock me .)


----------



## Faro (Dec 21, 2001)

Check goodeatsfanpage.com

Season 12 just ended and season 13 will start at a date yet to be announced.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

ebockelman said:


> Yeah, it is still on, and still pretty good.
> 
> I liked the Sweeny Todd parody they aired around Halloween.


Was it meat pies? If so, I may have to track that one down!


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> Was it meat pies? If so, I may have to track that one down!


Yes, it was.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I only watch the show rarely, and *think* some of the episodes were relatively recent ones..

but jeez, does he look as old in the recent episodes as he does in that commercial he's in? He looks ANCIENT.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

It's the long hair. Nothing makes you look like an old dork more than growing out your thinning hair.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

The long hair looks creepy in those grape juice commercials.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Fleegle said:


> Was it meat pies? If so, I may have to track that one down!





ebockelman said:


> Yes, it was.


I have an unhealthy obsession with Australian Meat pies. I simply love those things. I've made a steak and mushroom Aussie Pie that was very, very tasty, and I want to expand.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

> Nashville will play host to a major foodie gathering this summer when The Food Network puts on the inaugural Southern Food & Wine Festival July 31-Aug. 2 at the Gaylord Opryland Resort.
> 
> The event will feature cooking demonstrations, tastings, competitions and chances to meet chefs and hosts from the Food Network stable. Attendees will be able to smell what's cooking in the kitchens of *Good Eats host Alton Brown*, Memphis barbecue titans *Pat and Gina Neely*, and *Bobby and Jamie Deen*, sons of Paula Deen who manage her Savannah, Ga. restaurant.


http://www.tennessean.com/article/2...at+Southern+Food+&+Wine+Festival+in+Nashville


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

DianaMo said:


> http://www.tennessean.com/article/2...at+Southern+Food+&+Wine+Festival+in+Nashville


Alton is a plus, the Neely's and the Deen boys is a negative.


----------



## sooperkool (Mar 18, 2009)

ebockelman said:


> The long hair looks creepy in those grape juice commercials.


He does NOT look good in hi-def.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I still record the show (first run only) but confess I don't really enjoy them anymore. The focus is more and more bizarre (wasn't a recent one on water?) and I'm getting too old to put up with his cheezy skits. Obviously I am in the thumbs down category for the Sweeney Todd episode.


----------



## Crash_Corrigan (Feb 27, 2004)

I still enjoy Good Eats, but over the last couple years the quality seems to have gone down...fewer funny and interesting shows...maybe they're running out of ideas/recipes.

The cooking show I'd like to see again is Taste with David Rosengarten. I wish they'd rerun it or even put it on DVD. That show taught me a lot about food and about what beers and wines go with what foods. I also appreciated the fact that David would give equal treatment to something as simple a Reuben sandwich or a complex as Peking duck.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I have started recording the show again, and catch an ep every once in a while after Kaylee goes to bed. It's still pretty good, but I'd contend that the quality peaked when they were in the real "new" kitchen, not the set. There was just something about that season or two that really clicked for the show.

Of course, the real thing they're suffering from is lack of new material. Although I'm still shocked that he hasn't done a lasagna episode.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

doom1701 said:


> I hate to admit it...but I don't even know if it's still on. I'm assuming it is. With a 2 year old, the non-Disney TV time is at an all time low, and shows like Good Eats just don't make the cut anymore.


I'm the opposite! This is one of the only things my kids and I both watch. I'll put it on while I fold laundry and all of a sudden I'll have helpers.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

For you Atlanta peeps:

Good Eats Live

There's also a contest involved ... I'm seriously tempted to just buy a ticket and fly up for the day.


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

Faro said:


> Check goodeatsfanpage.com
> 
> Season 12 just ended and season 13 will start at a date yet to be announced.


The First volume of the Good Eats Cookbook trilogy is coming. I wonder if there is a fourth volume planned if the show runs until the next ice age?

There is a fun editing the volume video at altonbrown.com


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't like the ones that are all done in character. I find it hard to follow the science and the instructions. Probably makes it fun for a lot of people, but I just want the cooking, straight up.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

windracer said:


> For you Atlanta peeps:
> 
> Good Eats Live
> 
> There's also a contest involved ... I'm seriously tempted to just buy a ticket and fly up for the day.


I couldn't resist ... I've got a ticket to the 2pm show! :up:


----------



## chestnu1 (Oct 10, 2008)

I like good eats its entertaining and it explains the why and how behind the cooking. Food network airs new episodes so infrequently that it makes me glad that I have a season pass.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

I still like Good Eats -- even though the show _is_ a mere shadow of its former self. It and Barefoot Contessa are the only FN shows I still watch.

I don't really care who the next FN star is going to be, or who can build the tallest cake and move it 20 feet without dropping. May be entertaining for some, but bores me to tears.

I'd like to see more cooking shows, not shows merely related to cooking.

And yes, bring back _Taste_!


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

bootedbear said:


> ......
> 
> And yes, bring back _Taste_!


 Taste! was always interesting.  :up:

And bring back the old 'How To Boil Water" with the comedian Sean Donnellan and chef Cathy Lowe. _sorry for the OT_

I have always liked GE, if its some food I wouldn't eat I still learn something.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

So is anyone else from TCF going to Good Eats Live in Atlanta next weekend? I'm going to the 2pm show ... can't wait!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

"Good Eats Turns 10" was awesome! I had a great time ... it's going to be a great episode (airs on October 10). Alton and Ted were hilarious, as were the rest of the cast that made appearances.

Well worth the drive to Atlanta and back this weekend. :up:


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I've been watching good eats for a while and now I find myself zipping through the majority of his show because of the stupid skits and boring science experiments. And my eyes hurt from rolling them every time he says "more taste to the party", "but that's another show", or "just walk away". He's a little too "fussy" for my taste and have found "Tyler's Ultimate" to be a much better show without everything having to be "just so" or it's no good.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

windracer said:


> "Good Eats Turns 10" was awesome! I had a great time ... it's going to be a great episode (airs on October 10).


Just a reminder that the anniversary show airs tomorrow night, and the new season starts on Monday night.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Check out the smoothie video. Don't try this at home.

*Alton Brown Makes A Smoothie*
On the Jimmy Fallon show
http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon...-brown-makes-a-smoothie-part-2-10809/1165044/

*Alton on the View*

Alton's lost some weight. Can we trust a skinny chef?

http://theview.abc.go.com/category/tags/alton-brown

*Food Network's Alton Brown showed Harry Smith how to cook the perfect egg.*


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

DianaMo said:


> Check out the smoothie video. Don't try this at home.


That's what he did (will do) in the live show ... pretty impressive.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm not sure I want to watch anyone make a "smoothie".


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm one of the biggest GE fans around, but that anniversary show was awful TV.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The live show was _much_ better. They kinda hacked that together from both shows, and I agree it didn't come together perfectly. They cut out the whole sequence when the Good Eats Players came out and chatted with Ted for a bit.

The trivia game was terrible. That blonde lady on the end was super annoying. I was surprised to see it was the same "super" fans in both shows (the trivia segment that made it on TV must have been from the evening show because it was not the questions I saw). They must have told her to turn it down some because she was terrible in the part I saw live.  She was still annoying, but not as much in the version that aired.

I saw myself on TV a few times though ... mostly my back, but could make out my front at the very end.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

lambertman said:


> I'm one of the biggest GE fans around, but that anniversary show was awful TV.


Agree. I knew we were in trouble when he led off with the 'banter with the band' routine. I gave up shortly after the index cards.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

lambertman said:


> I'm one of the biggest GE fans around, but that anniversary show was awful TV.


Yeah, that was horrible. I kept watching, waiting for it to get better, but it just kept getting worse and worse. Ted Allen looked totally awkward, like "why the hell am I here?", being forced to play second banana to an over-caffeinated Alton Brown.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

DianaMo said:


> Alton's lost some weight. Can we trust a skinny chef?


Wow, he almost looks sickly in the View video.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, that was horrible. I kept watching, waiting for it to get better, but it just kept getting worse and worse. Ted Allen looked totally awkward, like "why the hell am I here?", being forced to play second banana to an over-caffeinated Alton Brown.


I'm wondering if this is because most of the video used seemed to be from the second showing. The show I was at seemed very spontaneous and unscripted. The second show would have had to follow the first more closely in order to make editing easier so they were repeating a lot of the banter, making it more "scripted."

They cut out a lot of good stuff too, but since the live show was over two hours and the TV show was only 40+ minutes, I guess that's to be expected.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

Good Eats: Reloaded premieres on Cooking Channel October 15.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

ebockelman said:


> Good Eats: Reloaded premieres on Cooking Channel October 15.


Hmm.. I don't think I get that channel!


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

markb said:


> Hmm.. I don't think I get that channel!


I'll check if the show appears on Hulu. Hulu carries a lot of FoodTV and Cooking Channel shows. Enough that we lost interest in Sling - We don't care about being current other than the live news.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

AB has said he's been told that episodes will be for purchase on iTunes/Amazon after airing.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Is the Cooking Channel carried by anyone, or is it just an internet channel?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

hefe said:


> Is the Cooking Channel carried by anyone, or is it just an internet channel?


It's a cable channel.. Spectrum (old Time Warner Cable) carries it in my market. But I have to pay extra to get it. Its not included with all the other channels I get. Pretty sure its on DirecTV too


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Hmm. Ok, I've never heard of it, and I don't see it in the YouTubeTV lineup...


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

hefe said:


> Is the Cooking Channel carried by anyone, or is it just an internet channel?


Both DirecTV and DirecTV Now have it in at least some of their tiers.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

hefe said:


> Is the Cooking Channel carried by anyone, or is it just an internet channel?


It's also on Fios.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> It's a cable channel.. Spectrum (old Time Warner Cable) carries it in my market. But I have to pay extra to get it. Its not included with all the other channels I get. Pretty sure its on DirecTV too


Here in the LA market, Spectrum has it on the middle/upper tiers.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I have it in my Uverse package


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Hoping Cooking Channel Canada carries it... I think for us Cooking Channel came with Food Network.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Comcast in South Florida has it but it's on a higher tier than I have, of course.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> It's a cable channel.. Spectrum (old Time Warner Cable) carries it in my market. But I have to pay extra to get it. Its not included with all the other channels I get. Pretty sure its on DirecTV too


It seems they are moving a few shows I'd actually watch from the Food Channel to the upper tier Cooking channel...which I'd never pay for. oh well...


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I get it via Comcast, no idea what tier it is. Steak show is on my Tivo todo list for Monday, I think.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I watched the first episode and enjoyed it but was rather underwhelmed. Can't imagine what I expected but, there you go.

He made fun of his younger self in an ok way. There really wasn't any large change to the way the steak was cooked compared to the original. A clarification that a rib eye steak is not a prime rib, yawn.

He did a rather long bit on how to season an iron skillet and did it in a way I don't think I've seen before. 

Oh yeah, I liked the explanation of where the ten note theme came from. I'll keep watching.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

efilippi said:


> There really wasn't any large change to the way the steak was cooked compared to the original.


The original used a classic "sear it first" recipe whereas the Reloaded version is a modern "reverse-sear" recipe which, as he points out in the show, was Just Not Done before the 21st century. The new recipe also calls for aging the steak in the refrigerator for 6-24 hours.

Original recipe: Pan-Seared Rib-Eye
New recipe: Reverse-Sear Ribeye Steak


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

FYI, you can stream this episode for free (with ads):

Good Eats: Reloaded


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Was looking forward to this and watched the first couple minutes, but it seems like a "pop up video" or impractical jokers: inside jokes type of setup. Is this the format for all the new episodes? I don't think I'm in to that and will probably just watch the reloaded episodes of my favorites.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I enjoyed it. I actually thought that the percentage of new content was a lot higher than I expected. As noted, the whole procedure for aging then reverse searing the steak was entirely new, as was the segments on seasoning and cleaning the cast iron. The other stuff, like the inside info on the government agents, the theme tune, and other stuff was just a neat little bonus. 

In any case, this "Reloaded" is just an appetizer before "Return of the Eats" premieres next year.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I think the big difference between then and now, is that now there are numerous videos out there covering the same things. I've watch tons of cooking videos on YT, so what Alton is saying is nothing new to me.

I'll still watch it for the nostalgia and inside info on the previous incarnation.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I watched it via the CookingChannel website. Had issues with the player. And based on some comments here, it seems like I missed some parts of it somehow.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

USAFSSO said:


> Taste! was always interesting. :up:
> 
> And bring back the old 'How To Boil Water" with the comedian Sean Donnellan and chef Cathy Lowe.
> 
> .


I loved watching that show. Nothing fancy just easy things for single people in their 20's.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

i liked it. Always liked him and Good Eats. And with almost every prime time show on Food Network and Cooking Channel some kind of competition it's nice to have a show _about_ cooking for a change, even if it is a retread of sorts.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I really like the 'reloads'. I love when he just eviscerates his younger self.

I also like the mirror+camera rig.. I've been trying to figure out how they have that rigged up with cameras and tracks and stuff, and they reveal that and other cool stuff in this short facebook video:




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I really liked the lemon meringue reload, and was surprised to changed so little in the chocolate one. It didn’t seem reloaded to me,


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Hank said:


> I really like the 'reloads'. I love when he just eviscerates his younger self. I also like the mirror+camera rig..


Back in the day (2001) I made my own Good Eats home video (puffy chocolate chip cookies). I was inspired by AB's reload to do my own, so last month I re-edited the original with new footage. I tried the mirror trick and it was hard.  My rig was definitely simpler than his (and my wife's mirror a lot smaller), ha!


----------



## FourOhFour (Apr 4, 2001)

Almost...


----------



## FourOhFour (Apr 4, 2001)

First episode!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The Guide data has been corrected and properly shows S15E01 and S15E02 on Sunday.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

FourOhFour said:


> First episode!


I think it's just as good as the original. I do like that they got the same supporting characters, at least I recognize W.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Will they be streaming all the episodes commercial free on YouTube?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

windracer said:


> The Guide data has been corrected and properly shows S15E01 and S15E02 on Sunday.


Yeah, the data was borked last time I checked. Fixed now. I'm also looking to the two episodes of Reloaded that follow the Return. I don't get the Cooking Channel so I haven't seen it either. Two consecutive hours of Good Eats, one new, one newish.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

bicker said:


> Will they be streaming all the episodes commercial free on YouTube?


I hope so as I no longer have Food Network. However, the first episode on YouTube was not commercial free...you were forced to watch (no skipping or fast forward) a few commercials. At least that's how it was for me.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I hope so too.. I don't get Cooking Channel


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> I hope so as I no longer have Food Network. However, the first episode on YouTube was not commercial free...you were forced to watch (no skipping or fast forward) a few commercials. At least that's how it was for me.


We didn't get commercials - but we also subscribe to YouTube Premium - or whatever it's called - but we never see ads.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Does the fire in the fireplace in the opening scene look like total CGI to anyone else?


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

The reloads had a lot of green screen work. I’m sure the new ones are the same. 

I wonder if the full kitchen set even exists any more?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)




----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Hank said:


> Does the fire in the fireplace in the opening scene look like total CGI to anyone else?


It looked like a normal, fake electric fireplace, then kind that you can set so that it does not put out any heat ("for only flame effect"). Living here outside of Atlanta, that's what I would use if I knew I was going to be filming most of my scenes during our seven month long summer.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I assumed it was a display running an animation of a fireplace.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I assumed it was a display running an animation of a fireplace.


The "behind the scenes" video certainly seems to confirm this. At least, to me it sure looks like it.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Ok, it was late.. I just used "CGI" as a shortcut for "totally not a real fireplace".



LoadStar said:


> I assumed it was a display running an animation of a fireplace.


That's pretty much what I was getting at. If it's a display running an animation of a fireplace, isn't that still CGI?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

It is.. But it's not done in post.. It's like I guess practical effect that uses CGI


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

bicker said:


> Will they be streaming all the episodes commercial free on YouTube?


If I had to guess, it's just a free sample, and the rest of the season will not be on YouTube.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

markb said:


> If I had to guess, it's just a free sample, and the rest of the season will not be on YouTube.


Lame



No Cooking Channel here on my normal tier.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> Lame


My wife's editor at <major book publisher> says that "lame" is considered ableist and shouldn't be used.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Hank said:


> My wife's editor at <major book publisher> says that "lame" is considered ableist and shouldn't be used.


hmmm

ok..

weak!!!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

LOL!!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> No Cooking Channel here on my normal tier.


Same here. Good thing Good Eats: The Return is on Food Network, which I get. Also good that Good Eats: Reloaded is being repeated on Food Network, after premiering on Cooking Channel. Like, tonight. In a few hours. 2 hours of Good Eats, 1 new, 1 new to me.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I could swear that when Alton announced the show (under the title or nickname "Return of the Eats") that he said it'd be available both on TV, and streaming, and that the streamed version would be a slightly extended version. I wonder if those plans changed along the way?

Edit: I thought that's what he said...


> The show will air on traditional TV and be available to stream online, with additional segments filmed as online-only extras. "If you watch it online, you will see a better show," Brown said.


Alton Brown Confirms 'Good Eats' Is Coming Back

To be clear, that's an article from 2017. (Hard to believe it's been that long since the announcement...) As mentioned, many things may have changed from then to now.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I could swear that when Alton announced the show (under the title or nickname "Return of the Eats") that he said it'd be available both on TV, and streaming, and that the streamed version would be a slightly extended version. I wonder if those plans changed along the way?


Well, pretty much everything is available for streaming on foodnetwork.com, but only with a cable or satellite subscription. (There's a limited amount of content there that is free, though.) I wouldn't be surprised to see extended episodes and extras show up there, as well.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I suppose "Streaming" here means cookingchannel.com and not YouTube? That still does me no good. At least, I don't think it does.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I suppose "Streaming" here means cookingchannel.com and not YouTube?


Unclear what he meant back then. It was a somewhat vague statement, and as said, may have changed over the last two years.

And to be clear (pedantic?), Good Eats The Return is a Food Network show, not a Cooking Channel show.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Unclear what he meant back then. It was a somewhat vague statement, and as said, may have changed over the last two years.
> 
> And to be clear (pedantic?), Good Eats The Return is a Food Network show, not a Cooking Channel show.


???
What?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> ???
> What?


Food Network UK | TV Channel | Easy Recipes, TV Shows and Videos

(I have no idea why that expands out to Food Network UK... that's the US site.)

It's on Food Network tonight beginning at 10:00 PM EDT/9:00 PM CDT.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

when did they move it back? My SP doesn't show it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> when did they move it back? My SP doesn't show it.


Although it is listed as season 15 in the guide, I suspect it got slotted in as a new series ID number, and therefore a season pass for the old show won't grab it. (Probably worth a post over to the Season Pass Alerts forum...)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

well shoot... Time to do a manual record!


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm also guessing it will be available for purchase on iTunes and maybe other services. You can purchase Reloaded for $2.99 per episode or $17.99 for the whole 13-episode season on iTunes. (I know, that's pretty expensive!) But the point is, they don't generally make their shows available with a solely ad-supported model, so YouTube doesn't fit a bill, other than as a promotional tool. (YouTube TV is a different story.)


----------



## JasonTX (Jan 12, 2002)

Amazon has the season on sale for $2.99 in HD today. You get the episodes as they release (not all at once).


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

JasonTX said:


> Amazon has the season on sale for $2.99 in HD today. You get the episodes as they release (not all at once).


I don't see that deal, anymore. (I did see it, earlier this morning, when I checked on my phone.) Now, it looks like $24.99 for season. Was $2.99 a pricing error?


----------



## JasonTX (Jan 12, 2002)

markb said:


> I don't see that deal, anymore. (I did see it, earlier this morning, when I checked on my phone.) Now, it looks like $24.99 for season. Was $2.99 a pricing error?


It might have been. I see $24.99 now too. I did buy it this morning at $2.99

Season 33 of Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives still looks to be $1.99 if that interests anyone:

Amazon.com: Diners, Drive-Ins, and Dives, Season 33: Amazon Digital Services LLC


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

markb said:


> I don't see that deal, anymore. (I did see it, earlier this morning, when I checked on my phone.) Now, it looks like $24.99 for season. Was $2.99 a pricing error?


Amazon frequently "mistakenly" prices full seasons at the single episode price, especially before the season starts to air. Generally as soon as the first episode airs, that goes away and it's back to full price for the season, and often the "mistaken" rate is only available for a short time. To me, it happens way too much for it to be a true mistake, but it could be a glitch in how they produce listings, but it's known well enough that I'm surprised it hasn't been fixed yet. (I know last season I picked up 4 or 5 shows this way myself, figuring the $2-$3 for the whole season of a show was worth it to not have the commercials.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Although it is listed as season 15 in the guide, I suspect it got slotted in as a new series ID number, and therefore a season pass for the old show won't grab it. (Probably worth a post over to the Season Pass Alerts forum...)


Hmm, I sure think my longstanding OP got it.. or maybe I have an autorecording wishlist, I forget.. I'll check later.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I'm somewhat annoyed that in Canada, it hasn't quite aired yet I believe, but now "Good Eats" are all listed as "Good Eats: The Return" now. Thought I got lucky seeing it in the To Do list, but no, they are the old Good Eats episodes. They just renamed the show listing making it just impossible to determine which ones are the new episodes.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

This is a pretty good article and he discusses some of the technical aspects of shooting the episodes in it.
https://thetakeout.com/alton-brown-good-eats-the-return-food-network-interview-1837492296


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Two totally brand new episodes so far. And so far I don't think I want to actually make any of the things he has made.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

jsmeeker said:


> Two totally brand new episodes so far. And so far I don't think I want to actually make any of the things he has made.


The chia pudding looked pretty good, but first I'd have to buy a blender .


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I dunno about that. Avocado ? And the chia?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Two totally brand new episodes so far. And so far I don't think I want to actually make any of the things he has made.


The episode with the quinoa, broccoli and mushroom casserole inspired last night's dinner. Diced marinated grilled chicken, spinach, whole wheat rotini, all mixed with a Parmesan/ricotta/mozzarella/herb cream sauce, topped with marinara, more parm and moz, finished in the oven then garnished with fresh Basil. I didn't use Alton's ingredients, but it did inspire my "Italian mac'n'cheese".


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm with Smeeker. The first two episodes were bad. Jokes heavy handed, food parts uninspiring. His Parm can be summarized as to just reduce the tomato sauce and Voila! I don't for a minute think that 'real' San Marzano tomatoes makes a big difference. I've spent the money and was not impressed. And the quinoa chia episode was a waste and a reach. The casserole was way too much work for that uninspiring result and the pudding was just pudding. Buy the cups from the store because we get all the protein we need from other sources. Pudding should be a fun treat.

I can't even guess what the next episode will address.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Well, given I have seen zero advertising on this, in Canada, it's apparently on Food Network Saturdays 10pm E/P. Just decided to go through all the entries of "Good Eats" and found a few that were on Food Network rather than Cooking Channel and of those, ones that have air dates in 2019.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

efilippi said:


> I'm with Smeeker. The first two episodes were bad. Jokes heavy handed, food parts uninspiring. His Parm can be summarized as to just reduce the tomato sauce and Voila! I don't for a minute think that 'real' San Marzano tomatoes makes a big difference. I've spent the money and was not impressed. And the quinoa chia episode was a waste and a reach. The casserole was way too much work for that uninspiring result and the pudding was just pudding. Buy the cups from the store because we get all the protein we need from other sources. Pudding should be a fun treat.
> 
> I can't even guess what the next episode will address.


I didn't think the episode itself was bad.. it's just that the food he made didn't appeal to me enough to actually make any of it.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I didn't think the episode itself was bad.. it's just that the food he made didn't appeal to me enough to actually make any of it.


That's how I feel. Which is also how I felt about a good many of the foods from its original run. I still learn stuff, I'm entertained, just not something I want to eat. Though the broccoli quinoa* cheese casserole might be good instead of my normal broccoli rice casserole I make for holidays.

*I wrote quinoa, saw no red line, but still doubted myself on the spelling, so googled it, and I impressed myself with spelling it right on the first try.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

The show just entertains me and I'm glad it's back in its original format (as opposed to the "reboot").


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

But I am not gonna clutter up my kitchen with an immersion bath even if it does turn out a perfect hunk of meat in ten hours .


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I’m intrigued by the cheesecake-in-jars idea. I don’t know that I’ll buy one of these, but a few more inspired alterations like that and I might.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

tomhorsley said:


> But I am not gonna clutter up my kitchen with an immersion bath even if it does turn out a perfect hunk of meat in ten hours .


That made me want to get one.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Good episode. Interesting that he never uttered the Sous Vide words, just immersion etc.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

I've thought about getting a sous vide machine because supposedly you can use it to temper chocolate fairly easily. But I really only do that once a year, so I've never been able to bring myself to pay for one, so instead I do it by hand.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

gschrock said:


> I've thought about getting a sous vide machine because supposedly you can use it to temper chocolate fairly easily. But I really only do that once a year, so I've never been able to bring myself to pay for one, so instead I do it by hand.


I tried that, and failed! I found a much more reliable method is seeding. That is, finely grate some already-tempered chocolate. Melt the rest of the chocolate (the microwave will do the trick), and then stir in the grated chocolate. The cocoa butter crystals in the grated chocolate act as seeds for the formation of more crystals.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Yeah, that's basically what I do, although I don't bother grating and just use small chips. I tend to keep the chips going in cold, so when I add it to the melted chocolate it helps lower the temperature back to where I need it, so it helps speed the process up. I've gotten to where I'm pretty consistently succeeding, (more often than my caramel tends to succeed). And like I said, I only do it once a year, so it's never been worth getting expensive equipment to do it, even if it looks like it might work. But the water around the chocolate has also scared me a little from that method.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

gschrock said:


> Yeah, that's basically what I do, although I don't bother grating and just use small chips. I tend to keep the chips going in cold, so when I add it to the melted chocolate it helps lower the temperature back to where I need it, so it helps speed the process up. I've gotten to where I'm pretty consistently succeeding, (more often than my caramel tends to succeed). And like I said, I only do it once a year, so it's never been worth getting expensive equipment to do it, even if it looks like it might work. But the water around the chocolate has also scared me a little from that method.


My problem with the sous vide method was the chocolate just did not come out tempered. I don't think any water got into it, since it didn't seize. I followed Kenji Lopez-Alt's directions very carefully (multiple times!) and it just plain didn't work.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Interesting. The theory is reasonable for doing it, but yeah, if you can't get it to work, then there's not much point.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

tomhorsley said:


> But I am not gonna clutter up my kitchen with an immersion bath even if it does turn out a perfect hunk of meat in ten hours .


Well, the nice part is that the circulator is rather compact and easy to stash away when not in use, while the actual container you use as a bath can be used for any number of things in between uses as a sous vide container. It's not like you would have to dedicate counter space to hold the full bath/circulator at all times.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

So the last pair of good eats were an interesting contrast. The dead simple ice box cake, and the painfully complicated shakshouka (which I will never be making). Actually, I won't be making the ice box cake either because I'd eat it all.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I don't know if I'll _make_ shakshouka, but I think I might _order_ it.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I've made shakshouka, but without the Aleppo peppers it is a bit disappointing.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I've never heard of shakshouka.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Check your APs: Alton Brown is saying on social media that tonight's episodes are at 8 EDT but my TiVo's guide still shows them at 10:00


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Not to mention a new (well, probably an old, yet not yet aired) Cutthroat Kitchen. Apparently there was one last week as well, and I didn't know.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> Check your APs: Alton Brown is saying on social media that tonight's episodes are at 8 EDT but my TiVo's guide still shows them at 10:00


YouTube TV caught it the change.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

My TiVo never did...


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I got the incorrect recordings as well. Would have liked to see the steak tartare ep.


----------



## flikhem (Sep 6, 2007)

My guide shows both re-airing on Sunday 9/22 at 10:00a & 10:30a. We'll see.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'm having to manually select episodes from.tge guide to get this show to record. Kind of a pain.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> I'm having to manually select episodes from.tge guide to get this show to record. Kind of a pain.


That's because TiVo thinks Sunday's hour of Guy Fieri is what you wanted to watch.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> That's because TiVo thinks Sunday's hour of Guy Fieri is what you wanted to watch.


Lol. No.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

But it *thinks* it's Good Eats.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The two missed episodes are available to stream at Good Eats | Watch Full Episodes & More! - Food Network (with a programming supplier login).


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

While I love Alton Brown and the whole idea of this show, I am finding that if I’m not interested in what he’s cooking, I get bored.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I’ve quickly tired of the mirror camera thing. It was novel, but he’s wildly overused it.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I missed this news, but "Reloaded" was renewed for a second season back in August, before "The Return" premiered.

The ratings for "The Return" have been disappointing all season, so we'll have to wait and see there. (The Sunday night run is done, but three more Holiday episodes are coming this year.)


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

How many episodes was The Return? I swear I only saw it on like 3 times... And didn't they have some issues with time slot shenanigans?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

dthmj said:


> How many episodes was The Return? I swear I only saw it on like 3 times... And didn't they have some issues with time slot shenanigans?


Ten so far. I said "all season" because the ratings weren't good before, during, or after the shenanigans.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I thought it was over too soon, so I had to check Food Network and yes, I've seen every episode.

Good Eats | Episode Guide | foodnetwork.ca


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

My wife loves the icebox cake. I am making another one later today.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

So my Tivo caught a Good Eats Thanksgiving special where he does a spatchcocked turkey (the best way to cook a turkey!).

This episode was from 2013. But something surprised me -- I don't know when the 45 degree angled mirror gag started, but it seemed like to me that it started with the latest new season of Good Eats as well as Good Eats Reloaded -- but not true! He was using this back in 2013 for (at least) this episode -- see first image below. He also used it a few times in this episode for strange off-angle shots that got the oven or cutting board in the shot as well -- see second photo.

I like the mirror gag, except that every single time they do it, they add a little mechanical 'cahink' sound effect to it. I wish they wouldn't do that -- it sounds like the laugh track on BBT.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

We stumbled upon Alton Brown's YouTube channel tonight...

He did a Quarantine Cooking with Alton and Elizabeth the other night (him and his wife finding stuff in the fridge to cook) . It was hilarious. It's a must watch.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Somewhat related, Michael Symon has been doing a live 'pantry dinner' via the Food Network Kitchen Facebook page since Monday 3/16. They air daily at 5pm. Pretty entertaining and approachable even if you're not adept in the kitchen.

Today is chili:


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

It's why Alton Brown is god. I find it funny because I was watching a show called Tournament of Champions (in which the top Food Network chefs compete against each other) and how Microwave came up as something that has to be used. Both chefs were aghast at having to use it and claiming they never used it at all.

I found it funny because Alton Brown has several acceptable things to use the microwave for - including boiling water, softening or melting butter and other things.

Sometimes I wish Alton Brown would do a MST3K thing where he'd comment on such cooking competitions.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Milk Street also opened up for free during this time:

On behalf of the staff of Milk Street, therefore, we are announcing the following&#8230;

*Our online cooking school is free through April* for anyone who wants to use their time at home to brush up on their cooking skills, whether it is a course on improvising in the kitchen or better ways to use the Instant Pot. For a full list of classes and to get started, head here.
*The Q&A forum is being staffed up* so you can ask questions, whether or not you are a member of our website, and we will answer your query as soon as possible. We are working on software updates to make this available and will email you in a few days with a link and more information.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

markymark_ctown said:


> Somewhat related, Michael Symon has been doing a live 'pantry dinner' via the Food Network Kitchen Facebook page since Monday 3/16. They air daily at 5pm. Pretty entertaining and approachable even if you're not adept in the kitchen.
> 
> Today is chili:


Silly me - I had assumed he was only doing weeknights (and was hoping he'd be back on Monday).

It reminds me of Sarah Moulton Live - and I couldn't see that Sarah was doing anything similar to this now.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

That’s what I thought too but saw him going at it yesterday afternoon. They are pretty entertaining despite the inane questions he typically gets and he answers them with aplomb


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

markymark_ctown said:


> That's what I thought too but saw him going at it yesterday afternoon. They are pretty entertaining despite the inane questions he typically gets and he answers them with aplomb


He's good at doing that on the Twiiter too.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Yep...i see lots of questions from a jsmeeker from Dallas on Twitter. Coincidence?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

markymark_ctown said:


> Yep...i see lots of questions from a jsmeeker from Dallas on Twitter. Coincidence?


hmmm

Not in a long long ime


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Whilst live-tweeting during tonight’s season two premiere of GE: Reloaded, Alton announced that season 2 of GE: The Return is a go.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

My TiVo now has about 90 of the old "reload" episodes (with edits to add changes and new info) plus new episodes. Loads of stuff to watch while on the old treadmill.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Something’s gone terribly wrong, as he’s only done 14 episodes of Reloaded so far


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

He's taken dozens of old episodes and thrown himself into the old episode from time to time with edits and changes to recipes or just extra text inserted. They were always funny, but the changes make them even more hysterical. The old new episode titles have "reload" on the end of the name, the new new episodes start with "reloaded" at the beginning of the title. I just watched an episode where he explains how Scabigail running away helped perfect his brownie recipe .


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

tomhorsley said:


> He's taken dozens of old episodes and thrown himself into the old episode from time to time with edits and changes to recipes or just extra text inserted. They were always funny, but the changes make them even more hysterical. The old new episode titles have "reload" on the end of the name, the new new episodes start with "reloaded" at the beginning of the title. I just watched an episode where he explains how Scabigail running away helped perfect his brownie recipe .


There are two "new" Good Eats series:
- "Good Eats: Reloaded" - classic episodes of Good Eats, re-mixed with new inserted material
- "Good Eats: The Return" - all new episodes of Good Eats

Good Eats: Reloaded had a 13 episode season 1, and is currently one episode into its second season.

Good Eats: The Return had a 12 episode season 1.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I suspect that he has 90 episodes titled "Good Eats Reloaded" on his TiVo, but because of poor guide data, they actually were Good Eats reruns.

Was quite annoying when you see that where there was "Good Eats" it was renamed to "Good Eats Reloaded" or "Good Eats The Return" through the entire guide, with OADs from the 00s.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

“Good Eats The Return” begins production of season two today, per AB on Facebook.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

*Good Eats: The House That Dripped Chocolate *- October 8 - Food Network


----------

